# Dlugoszewski, Lucia (1931 - 2000)



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lucia Dlogoszewski (1931 - 2000)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucia_Dlugoszewski

_Angels of the Inmost Heaven_ (1975)





_Fire Fragile Flight_ for seventeen instruments (1977) *imho, gorgeous 





_Space is a Diamond_





_Fountain in the Middle of the Room_





_Tender Theater Flight Nageire_ (1978)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree that the _Fire Fragile Flight _is highly original yet absolutely wonderful, a late 20th Century classic. There are couple of the works mentioned above I haven´t heard & I am looking forward to it.

I guess there must be more pieces that haven´t been performed; but we can probably only dream about a major orchestral work.


----------

